# In honor of Pensacola and all of Florida



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Almost did not post on PFF. Decided to share with the anglers of Pensacola because the Florida Middle Grounds is on FIRE! The fishermen of Pensacola can also fish the Florida Middle Grounds. What an honor it would be to welcome our Northern Neighbors to the Grounds.
A Record Setting Gag Grouper Catch

From Pensacola to the Florida Keys our Florida is a four season tropical wonderland enjoyed by tens of thousands every year. At the very heart of this Paradise on Earth is Madeira Beach and John's Pass. Fish Famous John's Pass is named after pirate and later Green Turtle merchant, John Levique. Levique traded Green Turtles for gold in New Orleans. In 1848 John Levique was caught in a Great Gale. He anchored in a safe harbor and after the Gale had passed found that Madeira Beach had been cut in half. John Levique was the first to sale through the new Pass that later was to be named John's Pass in his honor.

Today Madeira Beach still celebrates John Levique days by transforming John's Pass Village and Boardwalk into a giant event with streets filled with tents selling everything imaginable much of which is pirate themed.

Madeira Beach is a 'little' different today from what John Levique could ever imagine in his wildest dreams:





Madeira Beach has become a major tourist attraction the center of which is World Famous John's Pass Boardwalk:



John's Pass Boardwalk, so much to see and do:



Exploring the many wonders of Madeira Beach make us hungry, really hungry for Florida's best, freshest, seafood. Founded in 1978 the Friendly Fisherman Restaurant serves only the best seafood direct from the boat to the table:



Fresh caught Florida Grouper is hard to beat.

Welcome to the Grouper Republic:



Welcome to the fresh fish sandwich that made Florida famous, the Gag Grouper sandwich:





Are you man/woman enough to try something different; something not seen north of the Tampa Bay Area?

The pride of Tampa Bay:



With the first bite of Florida Fresh Grouper on real Cuban Bread you will be 'hooked' for life:



OK! We have toured the many wonders of Madeira Beach now it's time to:



As we cross under John's Pass Bridge we are greeted by

Sun-Worshipers enjoying our Tropical Wonderland:





The finest of food does not stop once Madeira Beach is nothing more than a distant memory. In honor of our Spanish heritage,Tammy serves the best chicken & yellow rice with all the trimmings:



We are serious about our eating, and our fishing. On this 39 hour Florida Middle Grounds trip we will be targeting Gag Grouper. Let's make sure we have plenty live Pinfish to temp the Grouper of the Florida Middle Grounds:



Big Grouper like BIG-LIVELY Pinfish. Thanks to the Florida Fisherman ll's individual live wells they will have just that:



The Middle Ground's 20-30 foot ledges are home to the mighty Gag Grouper. This is what we will be looking for:



As usual the ladies take us to school:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We learned our lessons well:





















The Florida is honored to have a man-among-men on board. Mr. Larry Miller, a proud cancer survivor, is not only a very good fisherman, but a real old-school gentleman:



Late Saturday evening; we are still almost 100 miles from Madeira Beach, Florida:



Go home with the Florida's huge fish boxes stuffed with Grouper & Snapper. Yes, Snapper! 



Ninety one keeper Gag Grouper, and a mountain of Snapper, showcases what Florida is all about; showcases why Florida is well known as the Fishing Capital of the World. 

Early Sunday morning back at the dock:







Catch the trip video:








From Pensacola to the Florida Keys our Florida is a four season tropical wonderland enjoyed by tens of thousands every year. 





credits

Bob Kroll

Microsoft BING

Wikipedia

Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## Offcoarse (Feb 5, 2021)

Very nice going to do this someday


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Offcoarse said:


> Very nice going to do this someday


Keep thinking the same when I hear/see these middle ground reports. I used to go to Tampa and St.Pete for business but that has been a few years.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Would be an honor to welcome you to the Florida Middle Grounds:


Like to do an article on the great fishing in & around Pensacola. Unfortunately I know only Central Florida. 
Any recent pictures, information, about Pensacola greatly appreciated.
Post here or send me an E Mail @:
[email protected]


----------

